# Cancelling an FET, advice needed.



## Jess27 (Apr 10, 2014)

Has anyone ever had to cancel an frozen embryo transfer a few days before the transfer?  I have other unrelated health issues which have got worse in the last few weeks.  I am due to have my embryo transfer in about 10 days but am worried I might have to cancel the transfer whilst I have my other health issues investigated.  I know it will cost to cancel the transfer (plus the money lost spent on the procedures I have had over the last few weeks). My question is does anyone know how late I can leave it before making the decision whether to proceed with the transfer or not? When do the clinic start the defrosting of the embryo? (cant afford to do a thaw then refreeze if the transfer doesn't go ahead).  This is the last embryo as well so cant take any chances on loosing it. I am 41 so running out of time as well.  Any advice please.


----------



## Tincancat (Mar 19, 2012)

As far as I'm aware they thaw it same day of transfer if it's a blast.
TCCx


----------



## Efi78 (Jun 26, 2017)

Hi Jess

I would just call the clinic and cancel. They shouldn't charge you for the cycle as not transfer and thaw will take place. Better to wait until you take other health issues out of the way. A frozen embryo is a froen embryo and doesn't matter if you use it now or in two months. Better not having to deal with the stress of health investigations and the transfer. 
By the way i hope it's not something serious

Post edited to remove unnecessary quoting. Please see point 11 on site guidelines http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=260253.msg4364142#msg4364142 (B)


----------



## Kent22 (May 13, 2016)

Hi Jess. I really hope that my recent experience can help you.

I had my FET transfer cancelled on Wednesday... On the morning of transfer!

My lining had thickened but I was spotting so they booked me in for a scan 4 hours before the transfer was to take place. I also had problems with my blood pressure being really high while taking Estradiol. 176/109! I expected that it would be cancelled & it was. 

They told me the embryo only takes 2 hours to thaw so they said if my scan wasn't great then they would not thaw it. It being my last one, I wanted the best conditions for it. 
My clinic said that as long as it's cancelled before transfer, I would not have to pay again. I would only have to pay for the meds. They even said I could tot up what I had left so that they would just order what I needed, saving me a little more money. I would check with your clinic about the payment.
My clinic do not cancel over the phone though. I needed to go in to have the scan & that was assessed by the doctor before they cancelled it. 

Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Jess27 (Apr 10, 2014)

Thanks very much for the replies ladies and the good advice.  Good to know they don't start the thaw process until the day of transfer as it will give me a few more days to decide what to do.

Kent22 sorry to hear you had to have your transfer cancelled. Hope your next attempt works for you.  I know I have to pay a 'cancelled transfer fee' and pay again for a 3dsis and scratch with another transfer which I hadn't budgeted for!! Meds i will reuse next time of i cancel. Thanks for the tip about possibly having to cancel the cycle in person tho.

Efi78 thanks, I know your right about sorting out my other ongoing health issues first. Ideally i need to have an MRI in the next few days to put my mind at rest about if there is a problem with my other health issues or not but the NHS don't work that quickly. If I delay the transfer to get the MRI sorted then find out there is actually nothing serious wrong I'll regret cancelling the transfer.

Could do without this additional stress on top of the FET process!! ☹


----------

